# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 43)



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2015)

*What species/kind of wood do you regularly work with that you dislike the most?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 17, 2015)

Pine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 18, 2015)

The kind that doesn't do what I want it to do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 18, 2015)

Plain sawn red oak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't work with them often but I found both Black Locust and Chechen to be too brittle. They both splinter out pretty easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, I wouldn't say i work with it regularly, but it regulary splits on me...........snakewood

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 18, 2015)

Locust, because it's so hard, aspen because it's so fuzzy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2015)

Figured wood and I think Y'all should make me miserable and send me all of yours!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2015)

Oak. I just don't like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2015)

I haven't really found a wood that I dislike to work with, they are all unique and have their good points and bad. You just have to learn what to do to overcome some of their peculiarities. Some wood just stinks! I mean literally, lol. But that isn't really an issue either. I would say that I am not to crazy about softwoods. I guess I have gotten spoiled with milling free hardwoods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't regularly work with species that I don't like. Life is too short to eat food you don't like, spend time around people you don't like, or work with wood you don't like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I don't regularly work with species that I don't like. Life is too short to eat food you don't like, spend time around people you don't like, or work with wood you don't like.



That explains why I have almost no Oak in the lumber racks in my shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2015)

Me neither. Oak doesn't do much for me. White oak has some good uses but I usually use something else I like better with just as good characteristics as oak. I guess there's some things WO excels at - barrels for whiskey etc. but I'm not a cooper so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Me neither. Oak doesn't do much for me. White oak has some good uses but I usually use something else I like better with just as good characteristics as oak. I guess there's some things WO excels at - barrels for whiskey etc. but I'm not a cooper so I don't have to worry about it.



Sure bends nice

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Sure bends nice
> 
> View attachment 89869



So does pine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 18, 2015)

I like to work with ebony, but it does not always cooperate...I have trouble finishing it or it cracks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 18, 2015)

Wood that I have gotten from Wood Barter members. It is just too special to cut . Most of it have become "flat rate game box full" trophies
Dave

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2015)

Got to be Chechen. I've been working on a cutting board made of Chechen for 7 months now, it will be the first and last time I use it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 18, 2015)

Cedar for me. 
Smells ok for about 30 min then I can't wait to be done with it. That and it has a propensity to split unexpectedly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 19, 2015)

Since I work for a major fixture/showcase company I will defiantly say MDF and PB. 

It's nice to go home and see real wood!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 21, 2015)

OAK

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 22, 2015)

Poplar I have a designer that likes poplar. It just bores me. Although the last coffee table I made for him was 54 x 62 only 4 board glue up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 22, 2015)

Fire, I would have to say lately I have been working with fire wood. Not for me but for others. Had a 5 inch wolf spider crawl up my arm. Just another reason for the wife to avoid contact with me.

Oh, and for Kevin, brother and I cut down an Eastern Red-cedar today. It was 9" inches DBH and 68 years old. went a whooping 7' feet before the bole spilt 3 ways. Maybe 35' feet tall. Nothing like those southern ones...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2015)

I hate spiders....yet my grandson and i go looking for em to put in his bug kit. Then when he leaves the kit goes in the stream for a few days.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 24, 2015)

Any wood i am sanding presently!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

